# The Derelict



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Here is my Derelict build, form the Moebius kit. Straight out of the box, but I did build a small diorama of the interior so I could build it with the hangar doors closed. The surface is a base coat of silver, with dark gunmetal misted over the silver to give a two toned look, leaning to the darker side. Once dried, I hand painted the veins with aluminum acrylic, using a liner brush. A great kit and one I never thought I would see produced. Moebius is the best!!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Here is a close-up of the interior diorama.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nicely done!!!!


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Awesome build :thumbsup: thanks for sharing


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

very nice! love the derelict paint job!!


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Paint job, custom bases, everything is excellent!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:thumbsup:


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Well done!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Very nice!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pob63 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow!! Nice build, elegant display, awesome composition! You really nailed it with that paint job. I especially like your take on the J2. You did an excellent job capturing the light grey tone of the J2 miniature’s hull color from those early B&W episodes. What color did you use? Was it straight from the can/jar or a custom mix? That placard was a nice touch, too. I’m assuming that it was custom made. Thumbs up on your camera work, too. It really highlights your work. An all-around great job.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

pob63 said:


> Wow!! Nice build, elegant display, awesome composition! You really nailed it with that paint job. I especially like your take on the J2. You did an excellent job capturing the light grey tone of the J2 miniature’s hull color from those early B&W episodes. What color did you use? Was it straight from the can/jar or a custom mix? That placard was a nice touch, too. I’m assuming that it was custom made. Thumbs up on your camera work, too. It really highlights your work. An all-around great job.


The Jupiter 2 was Model Masters Flat Gull Gray in the can. The Derelict was given a base coat of silver with layers and layers of lightly sprayed dark gunmetal on top, leaving variations to the color, allowing some of the silver to come through, but leaning toward a darker finish overall. The veins were applied using MM aluminum acrylic and a liner brush.

The nameplate was custom made, getting the show logo from the opening credits and lifting the title of the episode, "The Derelict" from the original background and placing it over a screenshot of the Jupiter 2 circling the Derelict ship.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Top Notch Work!


----------



## Al Loew (Jul 3, 2008)

Wonderful job on the kit! I think the separate diorama of the interior was a great idea. I agree with pob63 on the Jupiter 2 color; it really nails the original color in my view. Thanks for sharing your work.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Excellent!


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Nice build. Great fun to see this! Cool diorama idea :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

_Two_ Jupiter 2s are included? One gear up and one gear down? Or...?

Doug


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Radiodugger said:


> _Two_ Jupiter 2s are included? One gear up and one gear down? Or...?
> 
> Doug


The way the parts trees were designed you actually get three Jupiter 2s. One can be made with the gear down and the other two in flight configuration.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice build! Love the little J2. I just got mine in the mail today, the little J2 that is. Didn't really have an interest in the Derelict herself. Bought a J2 gear up sprue off a FB group member for $5! How do you mask off that fusion core!?!?!?!? :tongue: Now lets see, where did I put those Nano LEDs?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

robiwon said:


> Nice build! Love the little J2. I just got mine in the mail today, the little J2 that is. Didn't really have an interest in the Derelict herself. Bought a J2 gear up sprue off a FB group member for $5! How do you mask off that fusion core!?!?!?!? :tongue: Now lets see, where did I put those Nano LEDs?


I just used plain old masking tale on the engine, upper dome and viewport.


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

RSN said:


> I just used plain old masking tale on the engine, upper dome and viewport.


I think you would be better with modeller's tape,it will help do a much 
better job on it.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

WOI said:


> I think you would be better with modeller's tape,it will help do a much
> better job on it.


I had no problems with the masking tape and it did a great job. Plus, it was a whole lot less expensive!


----------



## Arkons (Jan 8, 2013)

*Great Kit!*

This is my out of the box build as well. Nothing fancy with lighting or anything. The kit is really nice and can make a respectable display. I used Krylon Light Stone Texture and a light gun metal paint color. Aluminum for the Jupiter 2. The interior was a pain to make it stay in place while putting the two big sphere halves together but everything else went together quite well.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Arkons said:


> This is my out of the box build as well. Nothing fancy with lighting or anything. The kit is really nice and can make a respectable display. I used Krylon Light Stone Texture and a light gun metal paint color. Aluminum for the Jupiter 2. The interior was a pain to make it stay in place while putting the two big sphere halves together but everything else went together quite well.


I'm glad to see you weren't afraid to put the stone texture on.
The texture on the prop is really a lot more aggressive than most people are doing with their builds


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> I'm glad to see you weren't afraid to put the stone texture on.
> The texture on the prop is really a lot more aggressive than most people are doing with their builds


At the scale of the model, any texture would be too big, that is why I chose to replicate with paint speckling. The veins are more important to recreate then the texture.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Found a simple solution to getting the floor piece to fit easily into place, I used sprue pieces to make guides on one half of the hull:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Great idea!!!!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

neat idea!
I just scrapped the paper and made a new floor out of sheet styrene, but I always love to see what folks will come up with!


----------



## Arkons (Jan 8, 2013)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> I'm glad to see you weren't afraid to put the stone texture on.
> The texture on the prop is really a lot more aggressive than most people are doing with their builds


Thank you! The good thing about that texture is you can spray on as much as you want to make it heavier if you like.


----------



## Arkons (Jan 8, 2013)

BWolfe said:


> Found a simple solution to getting the floor piece to fit easily into place, I used sprue pieces to make guides on one half of the hull:


That is sheer genius!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I'm gonna go with the SPFX shots of the Proteus in the brain since that is where they filmed the interior shots of the Derelict and 4 foot Jupiter 2.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I am planning on using some cobweb material (from the Halloween section at Party City) and a UV LED for my interior.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Richard Baker said:


> I am planning on using some cobweb material (from the Halloween section at Party City) and a UV LED for my interior.


That would be cool. Please post pics.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Anybody modifying the door hinges, or making the doors open and close by motor/servo/magic?


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

OK, so today I took one of the lil Jupiter 2's to work (NASA HQ) and both model makers and graphic artists and even some old fharts who saw LIS as a kid kept throwing suggestions for modifications. So I've been challenged. 

Gonna try and do a test interior like the 4 footer had, painted flat gray, and with a little wash to highlight the doors, hatches and fusion core. If that one is successful, perhaps I'll do the same kinda thing, only with improvements learned from experience of the 1st one on the landing gear one. I wish someone would have some micro LED fusion core powered by a very small hearing aide battery or somesuch that would fit inside.

Also for the Derelict itself. The dors need to be sprung in the open mode, and pulled shut from a tiny jackshaft from inside. The interior makes that difficult, but brass tube, bent to match the interior of the main sphere might be a way to not interfere too much. It might be powered from 2 thin wires overhead as support.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Brilliant, _Y3a_! You have me inspired on many levels! Guys, what level of detail is possible with the li'l J2? Interior detail/lights, etc? 

I'm thinking launchpad, crash site, various landing diorama scenes, etc. I've seen what you guys can do!

Doug


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

So Saturday morning, before going over to dad's to replace a garbage disposal, I watched "The Derelict" yet again, this time to observe the surface of it more closely. Of course I fast forwarded past the boring parts. As the Jupiter leaves the Derelict one shot caught my eye. The small Gemini 12 leaving, Derelicts doors open, and it dawned on me that if you attach the little Jupiter 2 to the interior with a thin steel wire, you could run wires into the back of it to LIGHT THE JUPITER 2 with either a small LED, or the more risky but smaller Grain Of Dust light bulb. The little Jupiter 2 could be covered with bare Metal Foil on the outside to block the light? Thoughts?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Sorry.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

No offence, but cant threads be started to showcase your own work, as I did here with mine?!!


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Good idea...

Doug


----------



## whereisanykey (Sep 25, 2011)

This is called he Derelict but if I remember wasn't that prop used in another episode.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

whereisanykey said:


> This is called he Derelict but if I remember wasn't that prop used in another episode.


Several, in various forms and one in particular in season 3 as stock footage tinted blue.


----------

